# Does your Malt snore?



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Bailey sleeps with me and she snores so loudly sometimes that it sounds like a grown man! Does anyone else's Malt do this? Could it be a health issue? I wish I could figure out how to post sound here bc I recorded her tonight! LOL


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jennifer, I don't think it's a health issue. Like people, some furbutts snore and some don't. Neither of my 2 Malts snore but Nellie (the black lab) snores as loudly as Jerry does.

One of my Lhasas used to snore in my ear every night. Of course, pugs, Shih Tzus, bulldogs, Boston Terriers, etc. (with the very short noses) are terrible snorers. LOL


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Frankie snores. Not all the time, but he does snore, not a loud snore, just a cute little Frankie-snore. And his nose is fairly short, too.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Funny you should ask - about 2 am this morning I woke up to the most bizarre noise - both of mine were sound asleep and snoring like freight trains. They do that when they are very tired!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

London snores only about 3-4 times per year that I notice...and usually it's only for a couple of minutes. I don't think there's any kind of health issue with snoring, unless it sounds like labored breathing.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter snores and snores. He snores louder than my Husband or my dad ever have! We have asked the vet and he said that it wasn't a health issue - some dogs, like people, simply snore!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Tess snores too. 
Sometimes she sleeps on my pillow and I have to move her because she keeps waking me up. :shocked:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I've only caught Bella snoring twice. Both times I thought what in the world is that noise only to discover it's her. I think it may have had something to do with the way she was laying.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yep demi is a snorer -shhh do not tell her i told you


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie doesn't but YoYo does


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL! Sophie is a light snorer. I think it's adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

For years Missy snored .. and I mean snored! LOL Then, one day I suddenly realized she wasn't doing it anymore! When researching about her diabetes and overweight factors I found that , like humans, many times if overweight ( which she was during the soring days) snoring will manifest. I guess that was it in her case because once we found she had diabetes and got the excess weight off she no longer snored...... she stopped the reverse sneezing as well.
I read that "sometimes 'allergy' will trigger snoring.
I think in doggies , most times it's just "them". 

I got interested in 'snoring' because my hubby snores.... I found that in humans there is a connection to sleep apthnea (sp?) and then on to a connection to heart problems.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

well it's good to know that Bailey isn't the only one that snores! I think that it has something to do with the position that she sleeps in sometimes. When she sleeps on her belly she doesn't snore but if she rolls over on her back she sometimes will. It's really funny!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

My little Briezee snores like a trooper!!!!!! I can't believe how much noise she her little nose makes. And she burps like a bull frog after dinner. LOL


----------

